# Why not the rezound right now?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

This isn't a thread for anyone to convince me to buy a rezound I know it's a good device but with so much coming from htc right now would it be smarter to hold off for now or take advantage of that awesome 49 dollar price. What will the incredible 4G have that the rezound doesn't also? Is there any known or major issued with the rezound. This is for my wife so it will not be modded or rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Seems like you answered your own question. Real question is what does your wife think? After all she will be using the phone and not you. Best bet is to take her to the store and let her mess with all the different phones. I have noticed many women chooses phones for different reasons then men. Its like football seen many women like a team for the color of their uniforms lol.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Seems like you answered your own question. Real question is what does your wife think? After all she will be using the phone and not you. Best bet is to take her to the store and let her mess with all the different phones. I have noticed many women chooses phones for different reasons then men. Its like football seen many women like a team for the color of their uniforms lol.


lol your right she has gone through every DROID device up to the DROID 3 cause she thinks she needs a keyboard but she always has issues with them and I'm sick of calling vz about it so I told her she is getting an HTC device next they are more polished.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Look at the HTC merge it has a slide out keyboard and my wife has one and she loves it. Going on 5 months and not a single problem with the slide out keyboard. My wife came from a devour and that slide out keyboard was crap. I think moto has an issue with their slide out boards.

Oh and tell her to call Vw if she has an issue with her phone. Make sure you duck as the phone might be coming your way at a high rate of speed lol.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Look at the HTC merge it has a slide out keyboard and my wife has one and she loves it. Going on 5 months and not a single problem with the slide out keyboard. My wife came from a devour and that slide out keyboard was crap. I think moto has an issue with their slide out boards.
> 
> Oh and tell her to call Vw if she has an issue with her phone. Make sure you duck as the phone might be coming your way at a high rate of speed lol.


yea I'm aware of the merge, but is that a 4G device? honestly I want to steer her away from her mental dependence on physical keyboards her options would be so much wider she barely uses it anyway. That's why I think the rezound is a good choice I think she will like it but I guess I will see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

No the merge is 3g only.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

